# Multiple US Staffed Bases in Iraq Under Heavy Rocket/Missle Attacks....01/07/2020 3:10 PM



## nononono (Jan 7, 2020)

*Looks like the IRGC really wants Iran set back about a 100 years......*











*Al-Asad Airbase in Iraq....currently staffed by US Soldiers...*
*Over 30 Rockets/Missiles launched at just Al-Asad Airbase from within Iranian border....*

 
 
              Mahdi Bakhtiari                    @Mahdiibakhtiari



https://twitter.com/Mahdiibakhtiari/status/1214682246663327745








فوري///بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
آغاز انتقام
شلیک موشک‌های بالستیک ایرانی به سمت پایگاه عین‌الاسد در عراق که محل استقرار نیروهای آمریکایی است، می‌دهند.#كرمانشاه #قاسم_سليماني

  


*Live shot from within Iran as Ballistic Missile is launched.*


----------



## nononono (Jan 7, 2020)

*Top reference photo is from 2019 attack on Al-Asad Base....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 8, 2020)

WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump said Wednesday that Iran appears to be “standing down” and no Americans or Iraqis were harmed in Iran’s missile strike on two Iraqi bases housing U.S. troops.
Speaking from the White House, Trump seemed intent on deescalating the crisis, indicating that he would not retaliate militarily for the strikes. Instead, he said the U.S. would immediately put in place new economic sanctions “until Iran changes its behavior” after that country’s most brazen direct assault on America since the 1979 seizing of the U.S. Embassy in Tehran.








						US, Iran step back from the brink; region still on edge
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — The U.S. and Iran stepped back from the brink of possible war on Wednesday as President Donald Trump signaled he would not retaliate militarily for Iran's missile strikes on Iraqi bases housing U...




					apnews.com


----------

